# RPM of Glendo grinder



## RWL (Jul 27, 2013)

What speed does the Glendo grinder / hone run at?  I have a tool and cutter grinder and I'm thinking I could duplicate the RPM.  What size and grit diamond wheel for a cutter grinder would you use for this?


----------



## Erik Brewster (Jul 28, 2013)

About 300 rpm. I use a 600 grit for finishing. I use a 6" wheel, but I don't honk it's critical.


----------

